
Blackhat SEO games Reddit, blogs about it - monkeygrinder
http://www.esrun.co.uk/blog/cheating-reddit-auto-votes/
======
ed
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1774854>

------
fondue
"I’m absolutely stoked that my post made it onto two of my favourite sites-
HackaDay.com and TheRegister."

Congratulations, you've now made it here, too.

~~~
monkeygrinder
I'm not that guy. But I wouldn't be surprised if he is on here... he could be
anyone.

